
Restrictive Email Validation - edgwatson2
My email is a@firstnamelastname.com. Often it isn&#x27;t permitted when signing up to services. So I use a+[servicename]@ instead.<p>Why is this so? I&#x27;ve never seen&#x2F;written validation rules before so I don&#x27;t know why this happens.<p>Any other examples of regularly rejected email addresses?
======
mytailorisrich
It seems highly likely that someone took upon themselves to decide that a
single letter before the @ was not a valid email address (it is).

Many email validation functions/regex are also often simply copy-pasted from a
google search and poor validation spreads that way...

